
Show HN: Airbnb 'clone' built without code - bentossell
https://www.makerpad.co/make/airbnb-clone
======
mijustin
Do you have a link to the actual working demo? I'd like to try it out!

~~~
bentossell
hey man! I can send the link but you wont be able to see the behind the
scenes. I've got the template for makerpad members to get sent to them and I
walk it through with them. Happy to walk you through it whenever.

------
allnacho
what's the point of sharing this if it's just a paywalled description?

~~~
bentossell
to show it can be done.

~~~
decide1000
Well it looks like fun but you really should show a clickable demo. This looks
more like a hidden ad now.

~~~
bentossell
Got it! Here's the demo link: [https://ben-tossells-spectacular-
proje-f568c3.webflow.io/loc...](https://ben-tossells-spectacular-
proje-f568c3.webflow.io/location/the-mansion)

Two things to note: page needs to be refreshed manually after submitting a
booking. And that I'd have to manually confirm your booking (with email +
invoice) for it to mark as confirmed :)

